# Benson Watch Links



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

A while ago I bought my mum a J W Benson 9ct gold ladies wristwatch from E-Bay, it works great, but it doesnt fit, she took it to a local jewelers shop and they quoted her a fortune to extend the end link by nearly an inch so that the part where it clicks together would meet. Where could I buy original gold links? theres nothing on e-bay


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Probably have to buy a new bracelet or watch.....probably wont get spares.

Have to lay off the botox for a few weeks to save for that!


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

vinbo said:


> Probably have to buy a new bracelet or watch.....probably wont get spares.
> 
> Have to lay off the botox for a few weeks to save for that!


Hahahaha it would be a shame not to try to find some links, its a 1930's watch, and really nice, probably the best bet would be to wait for a similar one to come onto ebay, either not working or with a broken bracelet, and use the links of that one


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm afraid ebay links ain't allowed 

If the bracelet is 9ct gold, I would imagine any spare links for it would have been scrapped

I would suggest you you look to replace it, you may find a vintage one but the odds are against it. The way prices have been for gold and silver recently, virtually everything is being scrapped. I received an article earlier this week where a tonne of silver was scrapped on the day the price reached it's peak, so many vintage pieces have disapeared.

You may want to review the quote you had and see if there can be any negotiation available

Chris


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

ian1 said:


> A while ago I bought my mum a J W Benson 9ct gold ladies wristwatch from E-Bay, it works great, but it doesnt fit, she took it to a local jewelers shop and they quoted her a fortune to extend the end link by nearly an inch so that the part where it clicks together would meet. Where could I buy original gold links? theres nothing on e-bay


Some photos of what you're talking about and confirmation of what the bracelet is made from (if not obvious by the photos) might make educated guesses possible.

Solid gold watches rarely have solid gold bracelets, but some do.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

bjohnson said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > A while ago I bought my mum a J W Benson 9ct gold ladies wristwatch from E-Bay, it works great, but it doesnt fit, she took it to a local jewelers shop and they quoted her a fortune to extend the end link by nearly an inch so that the part where it clicks together would meet. Where could I buy original gold links? theres nothing on e-bay
> ...


I'm pretty sure the bracelet is gold also


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

bjohnson said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > A while ago I bought my mum a J W Benson 9ct gold ladies wristwatch from E-Bay, it works great, but it doesnt fit, she took it to a local jewelers shop and they quoted her a fortune to extend the end link by nearly an inch so that the part where it clicks together would meet. Where could I buy original gold links? theres nothing on e-bay
> ...


I've taken 2 photos but they've come out very blared, I'll have to try again later, it has v shaped links


----------

